# [Gimp 2.0] 2 Bilder zusammenfügen



## xister (1. Oktober 2004)

Hallo

Ich benutze Gimp 2.0 (bin ein totaler ) und will 2 Bilder zu einem zusammenfügen.
Das eine Bild beinhaltet einen blauen Text auf weissem Hintergrund. Den Text  (Schriftzug) benötige ich und der Hintergrund soll transparent werden. 

Könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen?

mfg
XiStEr


----------



## fluessig (8. Oktober 2004)

Komisch, dass da so lange keiner antwortet. Also mit Gimp sollte das eigentlich so laufen, wie mit allen anderen Programmen auch:

Um den Text "auszuschneiden" sollte es genügen mit dem Zauberstift auf die weiße Fläche zu klicken und dann die Auswahl umzukehren. Dann wählst du über Bearbeiten Ausschneiden oder Kopieren.

Im anderen Bild solltest du jetzt über Bearbeiten->Einfügen das Bild einfügen können, mit transparentem Hintergrund (wenn zB. ein o drin vorkommt, kannst du die weiße Fläche mit dem Zauberstab markieren und dann entfernen, radieren oder sonstiges)


----------

